# Autosleepers advertising



## jeffp (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello just wondered has anybody recently bought a new Duetto.
Autosleepers Website states it has a drop down TV shelf and 3 mains electricity outlets (like my present model) but the pictures contradict this they don't show a TV shelf (in the position mine is anyway)

Can anyone tell me has the TV shelf been re-located or are the pictures wrong, or is autosleepers description inacurate, and therefore misleading?

I've tried emailing Autosleepers and just been ignored!

Thankyou

Jeff


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> I've tried emailing Autosleepers and just been ignored!


Hi Jeff,

sorry no-one has replied I hope you don't think we are ignoring you as well as Autosleepers 

Many Duetto owning members could have been away in their vans when you posted your question and I thought it might help to bring this back up.

I had cause on my previous van, also an Autosleeper, to Email them with a question, guess what? That's right! No reply (I hate that :twisted: ) I decided to telephone them direct and then got an immediate response, so maybe a telephone call would answer your question.

MHS...Rob


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Jeff, All Duettos have a TV shelf & 3 mains sockets, 1 in the kitchen,1 under the bed & 1 in the TV shelf area. Havent looked at the pics you mention but i can assure you that the new duettos have the same equipment as the older ones & in the same places, Steve


----------



## jeffp (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello just an update since my original post.
I've looked at the new duetto at two outlets (Brownhills Newark and Cleveland motorhomes Co. durham) both are lacking the TV shelf and associated mains socket 12v socket and aerial socket.

Although Ford have upgraded the new Transit base vehicle with some excellent inovative ideas and this really encourages me to part with my money and buy a new Duetto, Autosleepers have completely shot themselves in the foot going backwards instead of forwards!

Unless they recall the vehicles they have on show and rectify there lack of the above design features and make sure all vehicles leaving the works are as advertised, I'm won't be upgrading and they are losing my custom for one.

Regards

Jeff


----------



## littlehenry (Aug 4, 2008)

hiya, we purchased our new Duetto in March, and assumed that the tv shelf was standard like the older models, but this is not the case!! we got round this problem by asking for the shelf in the deal, but as you say it was a bit misleading.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Where the shelf should be is a great and easy place to permanently hang a flat screen TV as long as the electric and aerial points are present.


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi we have a 07 Duetto registered July last year and it does'nt have the TV shelf, but it has a factory fitted flip down TV in the roof of the cab which is just brilliant.
The TV is remote controlled and has 2 AV inputs also so you can connect a DVD player or whatever. We have just installed a freesat system which runs through the same TV which is a great little set. We think it is much better to watch the TV facing forwards as the seats both sides offer themselves more comfortable than trying to view the old TV position from the offside of the habitation area.
There is a TV aerial outlet and 13A socket at the rear over the fridge which we have never used.
Hope this info helps.
PS, we added an extra reclining position to the nearside seat which is really comfortable for viewing and lounging too. Contact me if you need details.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Any pictures? Have you a permanently mounted dish for freesat?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Autosleeper*

Our previous van was an Autosleeper. I had cause to contact them with queries which I did by phone and E:mail I even had a specific name to contact and set up the mail to specify receipt all to no avail.

It was quite an important query to In trying to get the chasis uprated to 3.5t ist was suggested by the specialist company that this had already been done by Autosleeper to get the current spec of 3.2t and they should be able to furnish details. Brake and suspension mods etc.
Obviously they couldn't ??

Steve


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

The Sat dish is easily removeable and re-erected. One section of the mast can be removed and the dish just stowed against the back of the van or remove the top two sections and the dish. Anyone wants details pm me.


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA (Aug 19, 2008)

*Duetto*

Hello Jeff,

Sorry we seem to be deaf at Auto-Sleepers, but at least you now have a reply and a contact.

The Ford Duetto has three 230V sockets fitted, one at either end of the 
passenger side bench seat and one located above the sink unit at the rear
of the vehicle.

The TV shelf has been deleted due to feed back from various
sources and the move towards flat screens and drop down units.

Regards,

SImon Vaughan


----------



## jeffp (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Simon, its a pity I'm in the minority with regard to the TV shelf as I find it extremely useful even now when I'ved fitted a flat screen TV to the panel above the door.
I have my large laptop on the shelf and the associated 230v socket is ideally placed for both.

I'm a bit puzzled now though last time I visited Clevelend motorhomes my local dealer there were no Duettos in their stock, when I asked they told me it was discontinued, replaced with the Warwick (which is very nice but too big for my garage which the Duetto fits in nicely).

So is the Duetto still in production? and if so is it still the same external dimensions as my 2003 model?

PS thanks to all the other contributors to my original post esp dipsticks I've been thinking about fixing an ariel mast onto my bike rack similar to how you've done it, just a case of finding the right kit (mast tubes and clamps)

Jeff


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Seems odd that they'd substitute the Duetto with the Warwick.

The Symbol has a very similar layout to the Duetto and is nearer in length. The Warwick has a totally different layout and is 2' 6" longer than the Duetto. 

The Duetto is 17' 11" long, the Symbol 18' 6" and the Warwick 20' 5".

SDA

PS

On the subject of Autosleeper advertising has anyone else been frustrated by their ads for the Nuevo Classic, which give very little information on the new model. 

Reference to Autosleepers brand new website, which was launched weeks after the Classic was advertised nationally in several mags, shows absolutely no reference to the model and the downloadable price lists don't mention it either. 

I've only seen one, at Hants & Dorset and they kindly explained the differences and gave me rough price details. It's not the first time that Autosleepers marketing overall has seemed out of kilter with its advertising and production. 

SDA


----------



## jeffp (Jun 10, 2007)

It seems I was given misleading information previously (don't know maybe they thought they could get a sale for a warwick at the time but lets not be cynical) visited my local dealer yesterday and the Duetto is now back in stock and looks as though it will still be in production for awhile yet.
Jeff.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> On the subject of Autosleeper advertising has anyone else been frustrated by their ads for the Nuevo Classic, which give very little information on the new model.
> SDA


Hi Andy

There's a bit more about it ::here::

Can't say I'm very impressed by the awning if it sticks out as much as it appears to in the piccy.

The leading edge will need to be sharpened so it can cut through the foliage, rather than dragging it off and wearing it!!

Cheers


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't think it's an awning Dave, I think it's for inflight refuelling :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

